# Stag Weekend in Ireland



## stocious

hi folks,

looking to have a stag in Ireland in Febuary - have narrowed it down to the following:
1. Dingle
2. Carrick-on-Shannon (including boat cruise perhaps)
3. Aran Islands
4. Kinsale

I'm ruling out the likes of Dublin, Galway, Kilkenny, Cork city as looking to stay away from the cities and head to a small town. Looking at maybe hiring a minibus for the saturday and heading out to the country for a tour and pub crawl. Any thoughts on which is the best from the list above or any other good spots??? 
We're from the North and have done the whole Donegal and Wesport scene. Love a good music seisun too. Any thoughts would be much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## stocious

sorry, should have also added  Lisdoonvarna/Doolin to that list.....


----------



## MANTO

Hi Stocious,

I was in clare last weekend and stayed in Lahinch, a short drive from Doolin, There are plenty of bars and sessions on in the pubs around lahinch / doolin and great scenery if your not too hungover  If you are hiring a mini bus you can see the cliffs of Moher, Ailwee Caves, Dolmens etc.


----------



## stocious

thanks Manto, although i think the bus tour was more aimed at the pub crawl and just watchin the scenery from the window, not sure 20 lads would appreciate headin to the ailwee caves together after a few scoops...thanks though, lahinch sounds good,not sure for a saturday night though...


----------



## krissovo

Shannon cruise is great for stagg, motor from pub and get trashed, play cards all night and have craic.  There is even a cheesy nightclub that you park up 10 meters away from in Killaloe.

Kinsale is more for the girls I would say with all the eateries and snobby sailors but again has lots of pubs and a cheesy nightclub.

Dingle is a good craic and has paintball etc nearby so its perfect for stagg.

Aran Islands.....hmmmmm?


----------



## dereko1969

Carlingford? Was there for a stag a few years ago and it was great fun.


----------



## frash

Carlingford 
Not so far for you to travel.
Plenty of activities on the lough.
Nice pubs.


----------



## stocious

carlingford good suggestion, but down there quite a bit, looking pastures new, and the missus is goin on her hen there...wouldn't want to turn it into a 'Hag' weekend as i know some fella did.....


----------



## g1g

Wouldn't think Kinsale is only for girls ... and wouldn't that be enough to draw a stag anyways?!?  Plenty to do around kinsale for lads during the day too - paintballing, sailing, fishing trip, quad biking too I think, and of course plenty of pubs! Dingle is a great spot too. Don't know about the others.


----------



## Hillsalt

g1g said:


> Wouldn't think Kinsale is only for girls ... and wouldn't that be enough to draw a stag anyways?!?  Plenty to do around kinsale for lads during the day too - paintballing, sailing, fishing trip, quad biking too I think, and of course plenty of pubs! Dingle is a great spot too. Don't know about the others.



Agreed, Kinsale is beautiful but its not for stags, 

Aran Islands is a magnificent place for a stag but your plans could be wrecked by the weather, moreso if you are travelling at Oct to April.  ( I live in galway so I know the ferry gets cancelled easily). 

I'd go for Ballyaughan, Co Clare. Google it.


----------



## dogfish

For my stag i rented a boat in carrick on shannon.  Had a great time.  Just a word of warning.  Alot of drink and boats dont mix. Also very cold on a boat in February.  Mine was in April and i still found it cold at nite ( even full of drink).  
About Doolin or Lahinch.  Also great for a stag. Might be an idea to hire a mini bus to go to the night club in Ennis.(half hour away)  Go surfing in February that will clear any hangover.  There is the golfing or pitch and putt.


----------



## stocious

Looking at making the trip to Dingle for stag. According to tripadvisor alot of pubs aren't welcoming of stags though. This was from a discussion post in 2007. Therefore would they be more happy of the custom now? Does anyone have the lowdown on any problems that a group of 20 odd lads (mostly late 20s/early 30s and a few older lads) would have in Dingle? 

Also, for the train (Dublin-Killarney), is drinking on the train allowed?

Lastly, looking to rent a house or two - any recommendations? again, would there be any issues if for a stag?

thanks.


----------



## Yeager

Kinsale is brilliant for Stag. 

I'd almost get married again just to get to go back and do the stag all over again.  

Great spot couldn't fault it.


----------



## stocious

folks,
looking to organise a tour around dingle peninsula stopping in a few pubs on a saturday afternoon for a stag party. anyone recommend any good pubs/villages to stop off in? 
cheers.


----------



## och aye

Strandhill, best spot in Ireland for stags n hens
Best pubs n Surf


----------



## airgead07

*Stag in Carrick on Shannon*

Anyone been on a stag in carrick in February?

Just wondering if it might be quiet at that time of year.


----------

